#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Khon Kaen - Phu Wiang National Park

## dirtydog

*Phu Wiang National Park*

*Khon Kaen*

* General Information*

Phu wiang is a name of a mountain and Amphur in Khorn Kean. Royal Forest Department declared this national park on December 8,1991, becoming 71th national park of Thailand, covers an area of 325 km2 Dinosaurs' skeletons and steps are found in this park. Beside this, human sheletons, Iron equipment, the sleep Lord Bhuddha in Thawarawadee Period and also point in before history. The topography on the mountain is a big hold of a volcano peak, which covered by dipteracarp and dry evergreen forest.




* Geography*

Most of this area is a highland as well as a valley like a volcano. It is surrounded by two ring shaped mountains. Some area is a steep cliff, and can see a very beautiful view from the peak.




* Climate*

Summer  March-July
Rainy - August-November
Winter - December-February




* Flora and Fauna*

There are many kinds of valued plants and wild lives such as redwood, Para wood, sandalwood, ferns, bamboos, rattan, bananas, barking deer, antelope, foxes, civet, tiger cats, squirrels, porcupines, chipmunk, flying lemur, monkeys, flying squirrels, bamboo rats, water monitors, monitor lizards, snakes, wild fowls, hyenas, long-tailed parrot, pigeon, dove, magpie robin, owlet, magpie, and etc.

----------

